# Puppy hair and adult hair



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I am confused about the Hav's hair. Does anyone know when the adult hair usually replaces the puppy hair and what is the difference in texture and thickness? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It varies. A lot.


----------

